# REDHAT 8.0, Samba, WIN XP



## emplace (3. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein kleines Problem, und zwar:

Habe einen RedHat Linux 8.0 Server mit Samba 2.2.x und bekomme bei WiN XP immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

Auf \\Linux kann nicht zugegriffen werden .......
Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.

Was kann das sein?

hier meine smb.conf:


```
# Samba config file created using SWAT
# from 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)
# Date: 2003/03/02 23:16:34

# Global parameters
[global]
	workgroup = ARBEITSGRUPPE
	os level = 2
	kernel oplocks = no
	netbios name = LINUX
	server string = Samba Server %v
	encrypt passwords = Yes
	security = user
	guest account = nobody
	map to guest = Bad User
	wins suport = no
[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	read only = No
	create mask = 0640
	directory mask = 0750
	browseable = no



[netz]
	comment = Netzfreigabe
	path = /mnt/netz
	create mode = 777
	directory mode = 777
	writable = yes

[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/spool/samba
	printable = Yes
	browseable = No
```


Danke schon mal im vorraus!

MFG emplace


----------

